# Mauszeiger bewegt sich nicht



## plackemi (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich hatte bis gestern eine Funkmaus und eine Kabeltastatur.
Nach der Neuinstallation einer Funktastatur und -maus blieb der Curser auf der Stelle stehen.  
Um wieder arbeiten zu können, steckte ich wieder die Kabeltastatur und eine Kabelmaus ein. 
Leider mit demselben Ergebnis.
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Tschüs,
Michael


----------



## chmee (1. Oktober 2006)

Die Ursachen können auch sehr einfacher Natur sein:

1.Funkstrecke verloren, neu initialisieren
2.Batterie leer
3.PS/2 Mäuse müssen im ausgeschalteten Zustand angeschlossen werden.

Abgesehen von WinXP-Problemen kann man beim PS/2-Anschließen
während laufenden Rechners auch Hardwareschäden verursachen.

mfg chmee


----------

